# Error in Flight of the Eisenstein - Rogal Dorn



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just reading over FotE again and just noticed what im guessing is an error on the authors part. Qruze at one point mentions Loken and Sigismund mentions to Dorn that he had met Loken at which Dorn asks him what he made of him as if he had never met him. But in Horus Rising, Dorn not only meets Loken and has a deep discussion with him but says he had taken an interest in him over some time etc etc.

So yeah, anyone else ever noticed this?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah this has come up quite a lot. Just an error (notably a fairly big one) on the authors part.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No its not an error, having just looked over the bit Dorn does not ask as if he never met Loken or did not know him. He asked Sigismund, his right hand man, what he thought of Loken.

Its like me asking Child-of-the-Emperor his opinion on another member. I might already have my own opinion but I am asking him for his opinion to see what he thinks.


Doesn't look like an error to me, seeing as the entry has nothing of Dorn acting like he does not know Loken; he simply asked his captain a question.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I see what you mean, and i supose it can be taken both ways, but to me the way the conversation played out and how Sigismund decribed Loken to Dorn suggested he had not met him. He would have known Dorn would have met Loken and known all about hi, yet he decribed him in the manner you would describe someone who the other person had not met.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Honestly, when I read that bit I saw it as Sigismund honestly describing Loken as he, the marine captain, saw him as opposed to how the primarch on the receiving end of really bad news might see him.

Remember that to some primarchs, space marines of other legions are all the same. Honestly, whats the difference between a Terran Death Guard and a non Terran one? How about a Luna Wolf? An Ultramarine? An Iron Warrior, Iron Hand, Raven Guard, or Thousand Son?


To Dorn Loken might just be another Luna Wolf that he has spoken to but knows little about in regards to his character. Sigismund is not a primarch, he is a fellow Space Marine of either Terran or non-Terran descent and has seen the differences of the two groups. Asking him about what he though of Loken, has more to do with asking someone else their opinion on another's character because you may not be the absolute best one to gauge that.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It could have been arrogance, dorn simply didnt pay attention to Loken in Horus Rising, just speaking to him and forgetting all about it. He does have a lot on his mind at that time.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

True, but i did get the impression from Horus Rising that Dorn had taken quite a big interest in Loken and given Horus council on the matter of inducting him to the mournival, i doubt he would forget that so easily


----------

